# Good OH Cubes?



## CoasterKingII (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding a good OH cube. I have small hands. The normal 57mm is a little too big. I also don't want to use the zhanchi because it's too fast for OH. Any ideas? here is an OH avg I recorded:




Notice there is a lot of realigning.


----------



## Cubic (Sep 17, 2012)

Couldn't you tighten a 50mm zhanchi?
Alternatively, an MF8 Legend. It has no corner cutting, but it's small, and controlled.


----------



## emolover (Sep 17, 2012)

Cubic said:


> Couldn't you tighten a 50mm zhanchi?
> Alternatively, an MF8 Legend. It has no corner cutting, but it's small, and *controlled*.


 
Funny.


----------



## Olji (Sep 17, 2012)

Cubic said:


> Couldn't you tighten a 50mm zhanchi?
> Alternatively, an MF8 Legend. It has no corner cutting, but it's small, and controlled.



The MF8 Legend is one of the hardest cubes to control in my experience.


----------



## Weston (Sep 17, 2012)

I would use a 55 mm zhanchi with lubicle gummy from thecubicle.us


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Weston said:


> I would use a 55 mm zhanchi with lubicle gummy from thecubicle.us



me too


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 17, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> me too



I third that.


----------



## Cubic (Sep 17, 2012)

It is controlled, not necessarily controllable.

I'm quite fond of it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2012)

Dayan Guhong original plastic <3


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

As for the cube, I think a slightly gummy Linyung is the best. I might not be the best OH but it's controlled but fast, small, and smooth.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 18, 2012)

Phil Yu said 55mm Zhanchi is amazing for OH
Weston just said it

therefore i BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!\\

and yeah if it's too fast then gummy lube will help you control it


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll say it again: the 55mm ZhanChi is very good for OH in terms of size and build. You can slow it down by tightening it or using a little gummy lube.

I like the 55mm because it's fast (still controllable) and light. I can do many, many solves turning at almost maximum speed without tiring out.


----------



## NunyoBusiness (Sep 18, 2012)

I use mini zhanchi 50mm and i average sub 25 seconds. I recommend 50mm-55mm mini zhanchi.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 18, 2012)

55mm Zhanchi is great, but it's a bit uncomfortable for me because of the slightly sharp edges. The old ShengEn cubes are not too bad for OH too.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2012)

42-50mm Zhanchi


----------



## o2gulo (Sep 18, 2012)

I ordered those 50mm zhanchi, I have small hands, and regular sized (57mm) are too big for me. You can try 55 or 50mm zhanchi and if it's too fast maybe add a gummy lube like what they said.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah, i just used a OH Zhanchi from thecubicle.. i wiped out all the lube however and put only a little bit of diff oil in it. very fast cube, but you shoudl try it out. i also ordered a 50 and 55mm and will see if i like them even better


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 18, 2012)

I heard that AV 's are good for OH since they are 55mm. But thats just what I heard, I suck at OH


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2012)

If you don't like Zanchi because it's too fast, you might like "old style" cubes like F-II. Also, it's not very expensive (about 5-6$ maybe? I don't remember) so it's definetly worth trying. I use it for both OH (sub20 average) and 2H (sub15 average) and I love it, maybe because I solve the cubes with violence as my main method and my old guhong didn't survive. BTW, the 30.90 3BLD WR was set with an F-II (if I remember correctly).


----------



## CoasterKingII (Sep 22, 2012)

If the dayan company made mini guhongs, I think that would be perfect


----------



## CoasterKingII (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't really know what a gummy lube is. Would lubix be a gummy lube


----------



## tx789 (Sep 22, 2012)

I still use my f2 
a bit(it my main kinda) my 57mm zhanchi feels faster (I use this a bit more so recently)


----------



## Killbox (Mar 3, 2016)

Is a Weilong v2 good? I'm thinking of ordering a 54 mm Weilong ( I already have a standard sized)
Or maybe a 54mm Zhanchi?


----------

